# Modification help with New River Mining Co as per Model Railroader VgN



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I remembered MR magazine did a modification to scale down the Walther's New River Mining Company to fit the 4x8 Virginian RR Layout.

Does anyone know what are the mods they did? I vaguely rembered they cut down the height of the 3 storey to 2 storey.. I Would greatly appreciate if kind soul can show me a video or a plan of what to cut away.

I am starting work on my New River Mining Co. to fit into my 2 track siding in the corner of my layout.

Thanks.

Kiong


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

They have an online index on their site. You might find it there. Sometimes you can see these for free; otherwise you have to get either a reprint or use their all-access pass (a paid feature) to read it.


----------

